# Is it ok to be a pretend christian?



## matthew (Aug 16, 2008)

So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.

What say you mighty potheads?


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 17, 2008)

You shouldn't pretend who you are in my opinion. You should instead discuss your feelings with her & realize it's O.K. to have different views. Love should overcome that difference just like any other.


----------



## Microdizzey (Aug 17, 2008)

being atheist while your spouse is a firm believer... that is very very hard to work with. i suppose if you aren't offended that she loves God more than you, you can work it out. (no offense or anything, that's just the way it is for believers. God is before everybody)

if she's happy being a Christian, that is something you should think about.


----------



## Lacy (Aug 17, 2008)

*................................confused:*


matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


*I say it is one of the most rediculous things I have ever read.*
*1st of all if you respect this woman you are seeing then don't redicule her by doing such a thing.*
*I don't personally believe in religion BUT others do and it is their RIGHT to do so without the interferance of us non-believers.*
*There are more wars created over the religion than anything and to start off a relationship with such a HUGE lie is just not right and is unfair for both her and you.*

*Don't ever pretend to be something you are not.*
*Many people spend their lives trying figure themselves out. *

*Its outrageous that you would even consider this idea.*
*Do you really think she will think more high;y of you?*
*Or even better question.....will you 'think' more highly of yourself?*

*If you are any kind of decent human being this SHOULD not sit right with your consciousness.*

*Many people have a very high regard for religion. Most of them have been raised this way and to take this and make a mockery of it, just isn't right on any level.*

*I don't believe in religion BUT I do believe in GOD big time. It is every person's individual right to believe what they want to, including you.*

*Don't disrepect yourself like this. *
*If you do then you are just living a lie.*
*How many other changes will you make just to please your lover?*

*It sounds like a relationship that could end up like this:*


kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass

*and unless you are into this.......*
*think again more wisely*



Dfunk said:


> You shouldn't pretend who you are in my opinion. You should instead discuss your feelings with her & realize it's O.K. to have different views. *AMEN!!! YES indeed. *Love should overcome that difference just like any other.


*well said!*


----------



## pamaris (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't do it. Your wife will figure out really quickly that you're full of crap. 

If you simply want to go to church with her and share that aspect of life with her, just say so. Tell her you don't believe but you want to go with her. That it's such an important part of her life you want to share it. But be upfront; don't fake a conversion! She would be really devastated if you lied about this. There is a lot of baggage here. Don't play with her emotions.

No part of a marriage should be based on a lie.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *................................confused:**I say it is one of the most rediculous things I have ever read.*
> *1st of all if you respect this woman you are seeing then don't redicule her by doing such a thing.*
> *I don't personally believe in religion BUT others do and it is their RIGHT to do so without the interferance of us non-believers.*
> *There are more wars created over the religion than anything and to start off a relationship with such a HUGE lie is just not right and is unfair for both her and you.*
> ...


LACY!! ur back! lol. and feisty as ever i see...lol. i can understand where he's coming from though...his wife kinda has a stick up her ass...(no offense matthew!). but hun...dont pretend to be a christian. its ok to believe different things. and it will definitely come back to bite you in the ass if you do pretend. if you are an atheist...then be a proud atheist. your wife should love you exactly the way you are...you shouldnt have to change for anyone.


----------



## Lacy (Aug 17, 2008)

*well yeahhhhhhh*


sarah22 said:


> LACY!! ur back! lol. and feisty as ever i see...lol. ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havocdb (Aug 17, 2008)

Lying about that is retarded. My woman's old country italian catholic, and im basically agnostic. we communicate well, and we both maintain a certain amount of discourse with each other's beliefs, but i could never tell her "Hey Babe, I think I'm Catholic now!"

Actions like this actually represent a severe disrespect for the tenacity of a "believer's" conviction. It basically means that you don't comprehend how important it is, or that you don't take it seriously. Believe me, she takes that shit seriously. 

If you're just looking for something to believe in, well, that's a different story. Jump on in. As far as I'm concerned, one's no better'n the others. My dad once told me that "religion and US politics are very much alike. They basically all mean the same shit, it just came from a different animal." He still gives me shit for voting...


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 17, 2008)

why would you even want to do that?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 17, 2008)

matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


Hell naw. Dont pretend to believe in something u dont. Your wife will understand.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Why not.. the Christian right do that every day.. they claim to have a higher moral compass than everyone else, yet they are the least forgiving and the least tolerant of all others that don't meet their supposed moral high ground... As in the bible Jesus was supposed to have understanding and compassion for all..gay, gamblers, prostitutes, lepers...etc.. but the religious right now has NO tolerance for anything.. one of us or not worthy of life sort of ideal... Look what religion has done for the world...... jihad..... crusades....Northern Ireland.....
Republican intolerance........ Want me to be religious.. ?? not on your life..
pretend away.......they do..
*


----------



## pamaris (Aug 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Why not.. the Christian right do that every day.. they claim to have a higher moral compass than everyone else, yet they are the least forgiving and the least tolerant of all others that don't meet their supposed moral high ground... As in the bible Jesus was supposed to have understanding and compassion for all..gay, gamblers, prostitutes, lepers...etc.. but the religious right now has NO tolerance for anything.. one of us or not worthy of life sort of ideal... Look what religion has done for the world...... jihad..... crusades....Northern Ireland.....
> Republican intolerance........ Want me to be religious.. ?? not on your life..
> pretend away.......they do..
> *


Hi... ummmm seems obvious to be but the "Christian right" does not have anything to do with being a Christian. The OP's wife may actually be a sincere believer in Jesus who is forgiving and tolerant. They do exist.

Yeah and the Northern Ireland conflict had nothing to do with Christianity either- just tribalism which doesn't exist in God's kingdom.

Edited to add that of course you are right- plenty of "believers" do fake it anyway.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Matthew......don't pretend.You can't hide from yourself.The more you post,the less compatible your wife and yourself seem.Friendly advice:Being alone isn't that bad.You really can get to know yourself.Spread your damn wings and fly.JUST LET GO.


matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*I used to pretend to be a christian so I could get some good mexican food.......*


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't pretend you are right in the first place


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 21, 2008)

matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


I would just leave it alone. Pretending to be Christian and going to church is just a plain waste of your time. Do you realize how long you have to sit there and listen to crap you don't believe in? I say this because my " Family" is a holier than thou group of Christians and I think they will sniff you out. You'll be trapped into church functions all the time until they " Break" you and you'll cry and say yes, yes, your right I lied!!! Do you think it's worth stirring all that up? Just stay home do your thing while she goes to church. She married you knowing all about it right?


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

MaryJaneDoe said:


> I would just leave it alone. Pretending to be Christian and going to church is just a plain waste of your time. Do you realize how long you have to sit there and listen to crap you don't believe in? I say this because my " Family" is a holier than thou group of Christians and I think they will sniff you out. You'll be trapped into church functions all the time until they " Break" you and you'll cry and say yes, yes, your right I lied!!! Do you think it's worth stirring all that up? Just stay home do your thing while she goes to church. She married you knowing all about it right?


*what if you get free mexican food??*


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 21, 2008)

I say by all means eat it!


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*that's what I'm talking about...........*


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 21, 2008)

Why pretend? It only encourages them. Be a proud, thinking, atheistic person.


----------



## NomadicSky (Aug 24, 2008)

Sometimes it is. In the part of the country I live in people often don't repect those who aren't Xians. (as I like to call them)

When it comes to your wife don't do it. Be honest with her.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

*yeah...honesty is the best policy....lol*


----------



## greenleafhigh (Aug 27, 2008)

hmm well i read everything and this will easy go in this kind of a post but what about pretending to be a religion just to smoke weed??? Welcome to Temple 420 or Videos and tell me what you guys think about it ..it looks to me kinda ike a get out of jail free card lol....


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 27, 2008)

matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


I see no reason for you and your wife to be together at this point. It's clear that your personal philosophies have diverged, and honestly, neither of you can be very happy living a lie.

That's what the Queen thinks.


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 27, 2008)

I feel most people lie to themselves about their beliefs, I think its because its indoctrinated into our minds at a young age. 

I can't really remember if I ever truly believed. But I lied to myself until I started thinking for myself.

And its also my opinion that atheism isn't very healthy for your soul, you need some kinda spiritual outlet, I know smoking is one of mine.


----------



## chuckbane (Aug 27, 2008)

you should never have to pretend to be anything. if people cant accept you for who you truly are then they don't deserve to have you in their life


----------



## Covey (Aug 27, 2008)

People of the theory claim that in Exodus 30:23, "calamus" was actually "kineboisin" - which is a Hebrew word for cannabis, or marijuana. Even some (non-drug using?) Hebrew etymologists (language experts who study the origin of words) have suggested it. With this quote which I took from a confused , ignorant (Not Aware), Minister, I did some studying which I found fairly easy with things being at our fingertips and did some cross referencing; this is what I found in a day. ( I am Spiritual so this just strengthens my beliefs and I ask any of you with time to check it out yourselves.)

Some bible's are different they change the first description Sweet to fragrance Calamus and sometimes change Calamus to Cane. I found 5 instances in the BibleGateway.com: A searchable online Bible in over 100 versions and 50 languages.. here you can find about 20 Bible's to cross reference.



*Exodus 30:23*
"Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant *calamus*,
Exodus 30:22-24 (in Context) Exodus 30 (Whole Chapter) 
*Song of Solomon 4:14*
nard and saffron, *calamus* and cinnamon, with every kind of incense tree, with myrrh and aloes and all the finest spices.
Song of Solomon 4:13-15 (in Context) Song of Solomon 4 (Whole Chapter) 
*Isaiah 43:24*
You have not bought any fragrant *calamus* for me, or lavished on me the fat of your sacrifices. But you have burdened me with your sins and wearied me with your offenses.
Isaiah 43:23-25 (in Context) Isaiah 43 (Whole Chapter) 
*Jeremiah 6:20*
What do I care about incense from Sheba or sweet *calamus* from a distant land? Your burnt offerings are not acceptable; your sacrifices do not please me."
Jeremiah 6:19-21 (in Context) Jeremiah 6 (Whole Chapter) 
*Ezekiel 27:19*
and casks of wine from Izal in exchange for your wares: wrought iron, cassia and *calamus*.
Ezekiel 27:18-20 (in Context) Ezekiel 27 (Whole Chapter) 
 
That amount on the Cannabis alone was 6 1/4 pounds that was used.
I expanded from their to see how often the anointing Oil that the Cannabis was used in and this is what I found.


*Exodus 25:6*
oil for lighting, spices for the *anointing oil* and for the fragrant incense,
Exodus 25:5-7 (in Context) Exodus 25 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 29:7*
"Then you shall take the *anointing oil* and pour it on his head and anoint him.
Exodus 29:6-8 (in Context) Exodus 29 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 29:21*
"Then you shall take some of the blood that is on the altar and some of the *anointing oil*, and sprinkle it on Aaron and on his garments and on his sons and on his sons' garments with him; so he and his garments shall be consecrated, as well as his sons and his sons' garments with him.
Exodus 29:20-22 (in Context) Exodus 29 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 30:22*
[ _The *Anointing Oil*_ ] Moreover, the LORD spoke to Moses, saying,
Exodus 30:21-23 (in Context) Exodus 30 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 30:25*
"You shall make of these a holy *anointing oil*, a perfume mixture, the work of a perfumer; it shall be a holy *anointing oil*.
Exodus 30:24-26 (in Context) Exodus 30 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 30:31*
"You shall speak to the sons of Israel, saying, 'This shall be a holy *anointing oil* to Me throughout your generations.
Exodus 30:30-32 (in Context) Exodus 30 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 31:11*
the *anointing oil* also, and the fragrant incense for the holy place, they are to make them according to all that I have commanded you."
Exodus 31:10-12 (in Context) Exodus 31 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 35:8*
and oil for lighting, and spices for the *anointing oil*, and for the fragrant incense,
Exodus 35:7-9 (in Context) Exodus 35 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 35:15*
and the altar of incense and its poles, and the *anointing oil* and the fragrant incense, and the screen for the doorway at the entrance of the tabernacle;
Exodus 35:14-16 (in Context) Exodus 35 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 35:28*
and the spice and the oil for the light and for the *anointing oil* and for the fragrant incense.
Exodus 35:27-29 (in Context) Exodus 35 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 37:29*
And he made the holy *anointing oil* and the pure, fragrant incense of spices, the work of a perfumer.
Exodus 37:28-29 (in Context) Exodus 37 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 39:38*
and the gold altar, and the *anointing oil* and the fragrant incense, and the veil for the doorway of the tent;
Exodus 39:37-39 (in Context) Exodus 39 (Whole Chapter) 
*Exodus 40:9*
"Then you shall take the *anointing oil* and anoint the tabernacle and all that is in it, and shall consecrate it and all its furnishings; and it shall be holy.
Exodus 40:8-10 (in Context) Exodus 40 (Whole Chapter) 
*Leviticus 8:2*
" Take Aaron and his sons with him, and the garments and the *anointing oil* and the bull of the sin offering, and the two rams and the basket of unleavened bread,
Leviticus 8:1-3 (in Context) Leviticus 8 (Whole Chapter) 
*Leviticus 8:10*
Moses then took the *anointing oil* and anointed the tabernacle and all that was in it, and consecrated them.
Leviticus 8:9-11 (in Context) Leviticus 8 (Whole Chapter) 
*Leviticus 8:12*
Then he poured some of the *anointing oil* on Aaron's head and anointed him, to consecrate him.
Leviticus 8:11-13 (in Context) Leviticus 8 (Whole Chapter) 
*Leviticus 8:30*
So Moses took some of the *anointing oil* and some of the blood which was on the altar and sprinkled it on Aaron, on his garments, on his sons, and on the garments of his sons with him; and he consecrated Aaron, his garments, and his sons, and the garments of his sons with him.
Leviticus 8:29-31 (in Context) Leviticus 8 (Whole Chapter) 
*Leviticus 10:7*
"You shall not even go out from the doorway of the tent of meeting, or you will die; for the LORD'S *anointing oil* is upon you." So they did according to the word of Moses.
Leviticus 10:6-8 (in Context) Leviticus 10 (Whole Chapter) 
*Leviticus 21:10*
'The priest who is the highest among his brothers, on whose head the *anointing oil* has been poured and who has been consecrated to wear the garments, shall not uncover his head nor tear his clothes;
Leviticus 21:9-11 (in Context) Leviticus 21 (Whole Chapter) 
*Leviticus 21:12*
nor shall he go out of the sanctuary nor profane the sanctuary of his God, for the consecration of the *anointing oil* of his God is on him; I am the LORD.
Leviticus 21:11-13 (in Context) Leviticus 21 (Whole Chapter) 
*Numbers 4:16*
"The responsibility of Eleazar the son of Aaron the priest is the oil for the light and the fragrant incense and the continual grain offering and the *anointing oil*--the responsibility of all the tabernacle and of all that is in it, with the sanctuary and its furnishings."
Numbers 4:15-17 (in Context) Numbers 4 (Whole Chapter) 
*Ezra 6:9*
"Whatever is needed, both young bulls, rams, and lambs for a burnt offering to the God of heaven, and wheat, salt, wine and *anointing oil*, as the priests in Jerusalem request, it is to be given to them daily without fail,
Ezra 6:8-10 (in Context) Ezra 6 (Whole Chapter) 
This next part kinda turned my world upside down a bit, I seen the tree used for different things like the Tabernacle created to please God, the Ark of the Covenant in the Tabernacle which was drenched in Anointing Oil, The Burning Bush that Moses spoke and the Noah's Ark. All of these things were made from the *Shittah-tree,* except possibly Noah's Ark it is only speculated because they still are not sure. 

*Shittah-tree*[1] is Hebrew for _acacia_. _Acacia albida_, _Acacia tortilis_ and _Acacia iraqensis_ can be found growing wild in the Sinai desert and the Jordan valley.
Shittah wood was employed in making the various parts of the Tabernacle and of the Ark of the covenant in the wilderness. It was the acacia or mimosa (_Acacia nilotica_ and _A. seyal_).
"The wild acacia (_Mimosa nilotica_), under the name of _sunt_, everywhere represents the _seneh_, or _senna_, of the burning bush. A slightly different form of the tree, equally common under the name of _seyal_, is the ancient _shittah_, or, as more usually expressed in the plural form, the _shittim_, of which the Tabernacle was made."

*These are all Ethnogens...* 

*Acacia albida, Acacia tortilis, Acacia nilotica and A. seyal*​ 
Maybe we do divine God through Ethnogens.

_*Faidherbia albida*_ (syn. _Acacia albida_ Delile) is a species of _Faidherbia_ native to Africa and the Middle East, formerly widely included in the genus _Acacia_. 
It contains the psychoactive chemical compound dimethyltryptamine in its leaves.[6]

*Umbrella Thorn Acacia* (_Acacia tortilis_) also known as an Israeli Babool, as well as the "Burning Bush" of the Israelites and Egyptians, is a medium to large canoped tree native primarily to the savannahs of Africa (especially Sudan), but also occurring in the Middle East. 
DMT, NMT, and other tryptamines.

_*Acacia nilotica*_ (*Thorn mimosa*) is a species of _Acacia_ (wattle) native to Africa and the Indian subcontinent; Scented Thorn Acacia is native from Egypt south to Mozambique and Natal through to Pakistan, India and Burma
DMT, in the leaf.

*Red acacia* (_*Acacia seyal*_; also known as *Shittim wood* or *Shittim tree*) is a thorny, 6-10 m (20-30 ft) high tree with a greenish or reddish bark.
It is distributed from Egypt to Kenya and west Senegal. In the Sahara, it often grows in damp valleys.
DMT, in the leaf.18 Ether extracts about 1-7% of the dried leaf mass.

So here we are with this new knowledge that might change minds I hope it doesn't turn you away from God.

One more thing the information I looked up within a couple days changed and some hidden a little. Is their another power at work?
The Acacia Seyal was removed from a list Wikipedia uses which was there 2 days ago. I still found the exact list with the pictures that Wikipedia was using but for some reason Wikipedia took it out of their used list. When you look up the trees in wikipedia only one directly states it has DMT the _Acacia albida_, all the others the info is not listed about it's effects. I wonder if the big R.C.C. is at work hidding info.

I haven't found this info on their sites to double check but this is the new possible truth on Frankincense, also used in the rituals everywhere.
Wikipedia
As of May 2008 FASBE Journal announced that Johns Hopkins University and the Hebrew University of Jerusalem have determined that frankincense smoke is a psychoactive drug that relieves depression and anxiety in mice.[3] The researchers found that the chemical compound incensole acetate is responsible for the effects.

Well thats a lot of psychoactive drugs in the bible and I'm only in the Old Testament...
I don't think God minds at all, if anything it may be the true way to divine the almighty's presence.

Please check again and correct me, I don't mind accurate info at all..

Covey WhiteGold

Peace and Pot


----------



## magurban (Aug 29, 2008)

you can pretend to be anything you like,you dont have to explain anything to anyone?


----------



## daydrops (Aug 31, 2008)

As a rule, don't lie to those you love. If you were a politician or doctor, you don't owe the public your deepest thoughts on such a explosive subject. But your close friends and family should know the real you.

But anyway, of all the things you could lie about, that one sucks the most. Pretty soon she'll be expecting you to go to all the lame ass functions. There's your hell, buddy.

But if you wish to form a more common ground with her, you could meet in the middle: The truth is, there is no evidence of a god person, either way. Knowing this, a reasonable position is that: there COULD be some big dude out there creating universes. And he COULD be using evolution to do his creating work. And if so, an intelligent species LIKE humans COULD have been his intent, for this universe. It may not be probable, but it's possible. 

Most Christians just get too hung up on their dogma. A moderate, thinking Christian will concede that not all of the bible CAN be taken literally. Science has lifted the vale. But we non-Christians can leave the door open for the unknown; it aids communication better then lying.


----------



## extracrispy90 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah i used to be semi-christian when i was younger , but have been a strong atheist for the last 6 years...even going as far to say "Well I'm sorry" when ever I hear someone proclaim their faith to me  , based on the fact that no "god' has been proven true to me...I just dont know how people can 'have faith' in something they cant see , when they know NO ONE can have 100% faith in anyone they see on the street?

Do you have faith that shady guy down the dark ally wont rape & rob you?
Do you have faith that the guy wearing the black mask wont rob the bank?
Do you have faith that proven Kleptomaniac wont steal from you?


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 1, 2008)

Is that why your wife does not like you smoking?


----------



## Covey (Sep 5, 2008)

extracrispy90 said:


> Yeah i used to be semi-christian when i was younger , but have been a strong atheist for the last 6 years...even going as far to say "Well I'm sorry" when ever I hear someone proclaim their faith to me  , based on the fact that no "god' has been proven true to me...I just dont know how people can 'have faith' in something they cant see , when they know NO ONE can have 100% faith in anyone they see on the street?
> 
> Do you have faith that shady guy down the dark ally wont rape & rob you?
> Do you have faith that the guy wearing the black mask wont rob the bank?
> Do you have faith that proven Kleptomaniac wont steal from you?


I guess I have faith because for me to be the alternative means I'm only bound by Man's Laws which people get away with every stinkin day. I could be evil and manipulate and take advantage and use... 
but I cannot be something I'm not..
Maybe Christ felt the same way..
We need to stop being robots and become emotional creatures.
I could cut that person off or lie to move up in promotion.. I could be a lot of things just by choice.. I choose no.
You are right though no one has ever come back except Jesus and religions used his story to control others.
I really can't answer I don't think anyone can, it comes down to believing we care about each other is enough; even that one who would jump you and take everything you own.
Jesus doesn't concern about what goes into our mouths as much as what comes out.
I wish I could help you find answers but I find myself stumbling around in darkness too.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 6, 2008)

divorce her


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 6, 2008)

let me clarify, it boils down to not be with someone who wants to change you, you will never be happy. find the person that lets you be you, and loves you for it. my wife is the shit, puts up with everything i do, all my bullshit, and still loves me. she was brought up in christian school, in a crazy-religuous household. i am baptised catholic, but i went there for christmas mass, and once on easter until i moved out (17 yrs old)

once on my own, i formed my own opinion and conflicts with the likelyhood of religion, like dinosaurs.. so.... my wife does not push me to be religious, and she stopped going to church when we moved in together, her exact words.. "i went to church 4 days a week for 18 years, went to christian high school, ive put my time in"

she is a believer, im not. we dont talk much about it and it doesnt affect our lives..

DIVORCE HER for making you into the person who thinks he has to be a fake christian.. makes me sick!


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


 
Is there any other kind of Christian?


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 6, 2008)

Staying true to your wife is more important than pretend to stay true to a religion. In an alternative to considering yourself an Atheist, perhaps maybe tell her that you ever found self-satisfying proof of God, you would believe -- Which ultimately would make you Agnostic. 

Most important thing, be truthful to your wife regardless of your relationship with god.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 6, 2008)

hey so i saw a thread that your wife was packing.. did you get rid of that manipulative probation officer of a wife?


----------



## theagnostic (Apr 16, 2009)

Matthew, I hope you still read this thread and I hope your marriage is going well.

I'm in exactly the same boat. My wife is an evangelical. I'm an agnostic, because I think being hard-lined atheist is almost as close minded as being Christian, because we just don't know everything. But I subscribe to mostly atheistic beliefs. And my wife is a hard-lined evangelical Christian. My dad is a pastor, my uncle is a pastor, my brother will be ordained in a couple months and will be an Army chaplain in August. 

Around my family, my wife and church people, I tell them I'm Christian. Funnily enough, I even teach Sunday School. 

For me, I rationalize it this way. I love my family. I love my wife. My wife's social circle is the church. I think keeping a happy home and a happy family is more important than the few hours a week I need to go to church or the animosity caused by my fervently extolling my beliefs. 

Many people sit on their own soap boxes and say they would never "sell out" their beliefs. But when I prioritize my life, it goes 1) Wife & kids 2) family 3) security 4) friends 5) beliefs. I'm willing to sacrifice convincing those in my family or church for overall happiness of their and my life. And once my kids get old enough, they will be getting an alternate education from me, but also, I will teach them about maintaining a happy family. 

My wife knows that I was agnostic and she knows I still hold tenets like evolution, big bang, etc., but I tell her that I think it's just Genesis taken figuratively. It saves a lot of arguing between us. I tell her and my family I'm born again, I just think that the Bible shouldn't be taken 100% literally. And that opens up thoughtful discussion without the animosity. 

So, do what's right for you and your situation.


----------



## librevivo250 (Apr 30, 2009)

ive seen alot of people tell you not to do this and to be up front with your wife, she will UNDERSTAND but i mean first of all come on people we are talking about christians here. all you can do is be you and not change that for anyone but you otherwise whats the point 

ya dig?,


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 24, 2009)

you are very lost,,,to pretend to be a christian,,,,makes me sick,,,world is full of vampires as i would say,,,,,,


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 24, 2009)

matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


I think you should do it! But go big!! Be the super christian. plan bible groups every other day, bible camp, services,services. If your going to do something do it right! Get the whole church to believe you've seen the light. You will have 100's of instant friends that will call you every day to their bible studies if your not currently holding one of your own 3 night a weekers.


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 25, 2009)

matthew said:


> So I became an atheist about the time I got married. My wife knows how I feel and she knows I read a lot about religion (she is a devout "I am nothing without God" Christian.) So I have been thinking about becoming a "pretend christian", by that I mean tell her that I have "seen the light" and converting to her religion and getting into the church.
> 
> What say you mighty potheads?


Don't pretend to be something you're not, if she won't accept you for who you are then you don't need her.


----------



## MattHigh (Jul 29, 2009)

My Fiance just left me after 9 years, b/c im an anti-theist and she is a die hard christian. pretty shitty, Be yourself forever and always.


----------



## spartree (Jul 29, 2009)

Unhappiness awaits those that lie...Mathew 34:16.......Pretend and be dammed...Hebrews 3:9......A christian in sheeps clothing is an ass....Me...9:16


----------



## Big P (Jul 29, 2009)

spartree said:


> Unhappiness awaits those that lie...Mathew 34:16.......Pretend and be dammed...Hebrews 3:9......A christian in sheeps clothing is an ass....Me...9:16


 
I say better to lie to her but only if you are trying to make her a more happy person

if you are doing it cuz she bitches at you about it then dont even think about it. and dont let her bitch to you about smoking, tell her straight up if she dont like it she can beat feet. She will actually have more respect for you if you do that. If not she will walk all over you. gurls and children constantly test your boundies until you have put your foot down and solidly set them in stone.

if she bitches to you about it tell her to stop or you will crush her fantasy god believing world with logic.


and here is the main logic so beware believers this will destroy u if your brain is functioning like a humans:

_*"Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? *_
_*Then he is not omnipotent. *_
_*Is he able, but not willing? *_
_*Then he is malevolent. *_
_*Is he both able and willing? *_
_*Then whence cometh evil? *_
_*Is he neither able nor willing? *_
_*Then why call him God?*_


----------



## striker87413 (Jul 30, 2009)

dont pretend just tell her u will go and see what u think and maybe soon u wount have to pretend and u could be converted


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think you should be honest and not lie to your wife, doing so will just create more problems, don't mess with religion dude.


----------



## Tippin Cows (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't change for the chicks. It's always a mistake.


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Big P said:


> and here is the main logic so beware believers this will destroy u if your brain is functioning like a humans:
> 
> _*"Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? *_
> _*Then he is not omnipotent. *_
> ...




Hmmm no... will not work so easily..


----------



## Big P (Jul 30, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Hmmm no... will not work so easily..


 
so is that quote in-correct? pls advise which part is untrue?


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 31, 2009)

Big P said:


> so is that quote in-correct? pls advise which part is untrue?


Christians can disprove any of these points with logic too..
Because of the original sin whole humanity has been damned to suffering forever... that's why 'god' didn't do anything to save its son from being killed
Also christians see suffering as part of life, they even promote suffering as it makes humans grow spiritually
They believe in freedom on the earth, they adore a dead man over a cross...


----------



## Big P (Jul 31, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Christians can disprove any of these points with logic too..
> Because of the original sin whole humanity has been damned to suffering forever... that's why 'god' didn't do anything to save its son from being killed
> Also christians see suffering as part of life, they even promote suffering as it makes humans grow spiritually
> They believe in freedom on the earth, they adore a dead man over a cross...



the only problem with that is having freedom on earth is fine, but how could god let a man have the freedom to kill someones child. what about that childs freedom

so you are saying the following about god:

God is able to prevent evil, but he is unwilling to do so.

this means god is malevolent

_*Main Entry:malevolent*_
_*Part of Speech:adjective*_
_*Definition:hateful*_
_*Synonyms:bad-natured, baleful, catty, despiteful, dirty, evil, evil-minded, hellish, hostile, lousy, malicious, malign, malignant, murder, murderous, pernicious, poison, rancorous, rough, sinister, spiteful, tough, vengeful, vicious, vindictive, waspish, wicked *_


I would not worship a god like that even if he did exist, he can send me to hell i dont care i know i am in the right. he allows babies to starve to death. without even giving them the chance to make this own decisions to be good or evil

if u sit back for a moment and think for yourself logically and tune out what so many have taught you just for a moment. it will be enlightening


----------



## pot scott (Jul 31, 2009)

atheist's are naaive, all this stuff around you didn't just happen on it's own, someone or something created it, no one can be perfectly sure who created us or why, but i do believe that we are of extra terrestrial origin and that cannabis is a holy herb that brings us spiritually closer to the truth. Cannabis opens up ur mind to the wonderful things in life that normally we would take for granted.


----------



## Big P (Jul 31, 2009)

pot scott said:


> atheist's are naaive, all this stuff around you didn't just happen on it's own, someone or something created it, no one can be perfectly sure who created us or why, but i do believe that we are of extra terrestrial origin and that cannabis is a holy herb that brings us spiritually closer to the truth. Cannabis opens up ur mind to the wonderful things in life that normally we would take for granted.


 
somthing created us, problem with that is somthing would of had to create the somthing that created us. so you really arnt answering any questions with that one your just passing the buck

i submit everthing in the universe was never created. I think it was always here.

i think the only answer we can have is that there is no such thing as nothing.

it is impossible to have nothing so therefore there is always somthing

just the fact the "somthing" exists means there is really no and never has been "nothing"

then you couple this with the current scientific theories of the big bang, amino acids creating life and evolution you can bring it all up to us today chatting in these forums.

anyway just my theory. you cant create somthing out of nothing


----------



## pot scott (Jul 31, 2009)

Big P said:


> somthing created us, problem with that is somthing would of had to create the somthing that created us. so you really arnt answering any questions with that one your just passing the buck
> 
> i submit everthing in the universe was never created. I think it was always here.
> 
> ...


Well, here is wat i truly belive, i believe that the purpose of life is to achieve a greater spiritual position, when u die, u are reincarnated into a new life where ur actions in life decide whether or not u will be at a higher or lower spiritual position in your next life. I believe that the highest spiritual position is being reincarnated as an extra terrestrial. It just makes sense, because the extra terrestrials tie into most major religions around the world, and it seems as if they are the only plausible creators of mankind.


----------



## wm2009 (Aug 1, 2009)

Big P said:


> the only problem with that is having freedom on earth is fine, but how could god let a man have the freedom to kill someones child. what about that childs freedom
> 
> so you are saying the following about god:
> 
> ...


Someone can say humans are _often_ malevolent. No, One that follow step by step the bible will sure not be evil... maybe a very very boring person 

Personally I don't believe in God, but why bitching with a girl beliefs... atheism is not a secret.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I vote for what MexiBlunt said. Pretending to be a Christian is great because faith is an "action" not an emotion. You start acting like a Christian...God will honor that and the next thing you know you will be one. Thats how I got saved. You sniff around on the bait (God's Word) a little and the Holy Ghost will set the hook in your jaw and reel you up to Heaven. You can fight and flop around all you want but you can't spit out the hook. I love it.


----------



## fish601 (Aug 2, 2009)

i would suggest give it a real go open up if its not real at least you gave it a chance.. i think she would appreciat you giveing it a try


----------



## dpjones (Aug 3, 2009)

To the OP, you are a brave person to voice that thought. Most people are to stupid to even give what you said serious thought and would just flame and slander you. So good on you.



Twistyman said:


> *Why not.. the Christian right do that every day.. they claim to have a higher moral compass than everyone else, yet they are the least forgiving and the least tolerant of all others that don't meet their supposed moral high ground... As in the bible Jesus was supposed to have understanding and compassion for all..gay, gamblers, prostitutes, lepers...etc.. but the religious right now has NO tolerance for anything.. one of us or not worthy of life sort of ideal... Look what religion has done for the world...... jihad..... crusades....Northern Ireland.....
> Republican intolerance........ Want me to be religious.. ?? not on your life..
> pretend away.......they do..
> *


Frustrating aint it. They believe so strongly they dont even consider it for themselves. Just believe what they are told no questions asked.



el shaggy said:


> I feel most people lie to themselves about their beliefs, I think its because its indoctrinated into our minds at a young age.
> 
> I can't really remember if I ever truly believed. But I lied to myself until I started thinking for myself.
> 
> And its also my opinion that atheism isn't very healthy for your soul, you need some kinda spiritual outlet, I know smoking is one of mine.


I agree 100% with everything you said and have come to those same conclusions many times by myself. I was christian for about 10 years of my life (the propa thing not pretend). Until a few things happened which made me question it.

Funny thing is after i stopped believing my life went drastically down hill. Mainly because i was surrounded by people of low moral values unlike in a church. Many times i have considered pretending to believe just to be back in a good atmosphere.



chuckbane said:


> you should never have to pretend to be anything. if people cant accept you for who you truly are then they don't deserve to have you in their life


lol you are so clueless



theagnostic said:


> Matthew, I hope you still read this thread and I hope your marriage is going well.
> 
> I'm in exactly the same boat. My wife is an evangelical. I'm an agnostic, because I think being hard-lined atheist is almost as close minded as being Christian, because we just don't know everything. But I subscribe to mostly atheistic beliefs. And my wife is a hard-lined evangelical Christian. My dad is a pastor, my uncle is a pastor, my brother will be ordained in a couple months and will be an Army chaplain in August.
> 
> ...


You nailed it on the head. Personal happieness aint important when it comes to people you love.


----------



## Big P (Aug 4, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Someone can say humans are _often_ malevolent. No, One that follow step by step the bible will sure not be evil... maybe a very very boring person
> 
> Personally I don't believe in God, but why bitching with a girl beliefs... atheism is not a secret.


man either you are confused, cant read very well, or are just trying to pretend.


----------



## wm2009 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, I guess you understand only your favorite color ? 



Big P said:


> this means god is malevolent


Someone can say *humans* are often malevolent. No, *One that follow step by step the bible will sure not be evil*... maybe a very very boring person 

Personally I don't believe in God, but why bitching with a girl beliefs... atheism is not a secret.


----------



## dpjones (Aug 4, 2009)

Big P said:


> _*"Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? *_
> _*Then he is not omnipotent. *_
> _*Is he able, but not willing? *_
> _*Then he is malevolent. *_
> ...


I'm sure there is something about free will in all this?


----------



## Big P (Aug 4, 2009)

the free will argument doesnt work, example:


my 1 year old duaghter gets murdered by a 30 year old man who has been given free will to kill her by the lord "all mighty"




my duaghter is dead. what about her free will?? "lord almighty?"



if that actually happend to me and I had the chance to kill god, I would!cuz he would not deserve to live if he has the power not to kill my daughter but chooses to let her die.

last thing I would even think about doing is worship such a vile beast

if god really does exist, I spit on him for letting inoccent children suffer

if it was me who was god and I was all powerful. I would never let any little innocent child suffer

me, a person u dont even know would be a more caring god than the one you worship

pretty fuckin sad when you open you mind and really think about it for yourself


----------



## dpjones (Aug 5, 2009)

Your daughter died because she was not strong enough to protect herself from the man.

I'm sure she wanted to live but was powerless to stop the murder. The man took her freedom away not god. Wether god should of stopped the man from abusing his free will is another matter. 

Imagine for example your daughter was to grow up and be the next hitler?

If there is a flaw in the argument then i think that is it. The daughter thing seems like a loophole and im not really clever enough to figure out why it doesnt work.

Just to add, I'm not a christian. Neither do i worship any god. If i had to be classified, which i dont like doing particularly, I would say im an agnostic.

As someone said earlier anyone who is a pure athiest is just as bad as christians.


----------



## Big P (Aug 7, 2009)

dpjones said:


> Your daughter died because she was not strong enough to protect herself from the man.
> 
> I'm sure she wanted to live but was powerless to stop the murder. The man took her freedom away not god. Wether god should of stopped the man from abusing his free will is another matter.
> 
> ...


 
good point about the hitler thing but, its like why would god even create a hitler?

if I was god I would make everything peachy keen


----------



## Operation 420 (Aug 7, 2009)

If you can't be true to yourself, how can you be truthful to others?


----------

